# Ghost Pepper Habanero pickled eggs



## Holly2015 (Dec 23, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 23, 2018)

H2015, I can almost smell that brine from here and my eyes are watering ! :)


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 23, 2018)

*LIKE!
LIKE!
LIKE!*
Man I need to pickle some more eggs... And Onions.
But I want to be able to vacuum seal them for quicker penetration of the brine/spices.
Waiting 4-5 months for optimal maturity is hard to do, some how eggs disappear out of the jar.


----------



## Kansas170 (Dec 23, 2018)

These look really good. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 23, 2018)

Mmmmm that sounds great, how hot are they when ready? I am very curious about these ...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 23, 2018)

Wow a jar of hot gas when enjoyed.
Awesome

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 23, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> Food save makes an attachment that you can use to vacuum seal canning jars. It works really good for when I slice up a whole Bresaola. 8 ounce portions fit perfectly in a quart jar and once vacuum sealed they keep almost for a really long time in the refrigerator with out being smooshed like when sealing in a vac bag.
> 
> View attachment 383268


I need a new vacuum sealer machine with all the bells and whistles.

Santa, ya hear that?
I've not been too naughty.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 23, 2018)

Those look amazing to me. I love pickled eggs.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## Steve H (Dec 23, 2018)

Looks great. How hot are they?


----------



## disco (Dec 23, 2018)

Can you say brilliant? I knew you could! Big like!


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 23, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> Thanks for the likes.
> 
> This is my 1st time using Ghost Peppers for pickled eggs so the heat level is yet to be felt. Hopefully it’ll be a eye watering nose running experience.


I love the effects of hot and super-hot chiles
When the top of my head starts to sweat and the hairs stand up, eyes are watering and the hiccups may occur.
Then as the endorphins kick and a mild fuzzy feeling euphoria sets in.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 23, 2018)

You need a scull and cross bone on those jars


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 23, 2018)

I had to take an antacid tablet after reading about those!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 23, 2018)

Atomic Pickled Eggs!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 23, 2018)

I think as much as I like heat Holly, I know my tummy sure wouldn't agree with them being ..not nuclear.

I'd still love to chow down on one of them eggs though, bet it would be a good pick me up.


----------



## dr k (Jan 16, 2019)

Wow I'm doing this with all the super hot pepper powders I have. They look like blood clots.  I have a 1.5 or so gallon glass pickle jar and a vac lid like in your pic. The 10 eggs I did today are in a jar upside down to make sure the top eggs are pickled. After dehydrating I weighed 20 choc habs with seeds that came to 13.5 grams so I'll just use this ratio to weigh the dust but little specks vs. Coarse pieces of hot pepper will be sticking to the eggs unless I shake to keep as much in the brine before removing the egg from it. I have hundreds of halved dehydrated choc habs I can crush but the Lemon Drop, Ghost and Carolina Reaper are dust. I need to test before doing a large pickle jar.


----------

